# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Let the games begin..... but where's the best place to dump.

## shannond100

Hey Guys, 
I've just received my approved plans to start my renovation (Owner Builder).  It only took 106 days through a private certifier.... but who's counting.  I need to remove the concrete driveway out of my old carport so I can prepare for my slab/footings/posts/piers/archeological dig.  The old guy that used to live here burried anything he didn't want in the concrete when he poured, so goodness knows what I'll find. 
given that the slab is about 12x3.6m, I'm wondering if anyone in the south of brisbane/logan area has any ideas for dumping all of the waste/spoil?  Normally I don't care where it goes when I'm at work, but I'm paying for it this time and I'm on a budget... a really tight budget now as I am on the back end of having a very expensive 6 weeks off. 
TIA, 
Shannon

----------


## sol381

Skip bin

----------


## ringtail

Yep, big skip.

----------


## joynz

Check the cost of taking it to the tip yourself in a trailer.  Very slow, but might be cheaper if that is the main thing you want.  Otherwise, a skip.

----------


## johnc

I've found getting a truck in cheaper than by the small trailer when it comes to dumping cost. Mind you those operators may have a free landfill site aka hole in the ground on someone's farm

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Ringtail has a farm up that way...

----------


## ringtail

> Ringtail has a farm up that way...

  No he doesn't.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tools

Take it to a concrete recycler for free tipping. 
Tools

----------


## shannond100

Ended up with a 6m skip. Chop-o-block  :Smilie:  another 4m skip on tuesday

----------

